# Die Pute von Panem: Exklusives Special mit verpatzten Szenen



## FlorianStangl (23. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Die Pute von Panem: Exklusives Special mit verpatzten Szenen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Die Pute von Panem: Exklusives Special mit verpatzten Szenen


----------



## Ryudar (23. Dezember 2013)

Wird hier der ganze Film gezeigt? Sind ja verpatzte Szenen...


----------



## Odin333 (23. Dezember 2013)

Ryudar schrieb:


> Wird hier der ganze Film gezeigt? Sind ja verpatzte Szenen...


 
Hättest du es nicht geschrieben, hätte ich es getan!


----------



## Mothman (23. Dezember 2013)

> Dass es bei den Dreharbeiten lustig zuging, zeigt unser exklusives Videospecial, [...]


Ach deshalb sagt man, dass der Film eine Komödie ist....weil die Leute bei den Dreharbeiten Spaß hatten.


----------



## Cicero (2. Januar 2014)

Gerade den Trailer gesehen.... 

Das soll lustig sein? Sind die Komödien- Schreiber mittlerweile so unkreativ?


----------



## golani79 (2. Januar 2014)

Frag mich schon lange, wieso immer noch solch sinnlose Parodien gemacht werden - wenns wenigstens qualitativ besser wären und sie sich ein wenig Mühe geben würden, könnten durchaus auch brauchbare Parodien entstehen.

Was man jedoch mit diesen Filmen vorgesetzt bekommt, kann ich eigentlich nur als "Schund" bezeichnen ..


----------



## lurchie85 (2. Januar 2014)

also ich fand ihn ganz ok...

ja klar, der Humor ist nicht jedermanns Sache, da er eher unter die Gürtellinie geht und meist ins eklige/sexistische einschlägt, zum 1 mal anschauen geht der Film aber in Ordnung.

Fand die verarsche von 300 und Twilight auch garnicht mal so schlecht von denen, wobei meine frau die Spartaner und ich eigentlich der beste Teil war von den 3 Filmen.

Man sollte aber auch nicht so viel erwarten. An Filme wie Scary Movie kommt er einfach nicht ran.


----------



## golani79 (2. Januar 2014)

lurchie85 schrieb:


> Man sollte aber auch nicht so viel erwarten. An Filme wie Scary Movie kommt er einfach nicht ran.


 
Meiner Meinung nach, waren von Scary Movie auch nur Teil 1 und Teil 2 bedingt brauchbar - danach ging es rapide bergab und das zeigt sich auch in allen nachfolgenden Parodien.



Aber Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden.


----------



## Mothman (2. Januar 2014)

Ja, also die ersten Scary Movie Filme waren echt noch witzig. Hatten halt einen gewissen Kultstatus bei uns. 
Es gibt noch einen richtig guten Film dieser Art, wobei der noch etwas "niveauvoller" ist. 
Also ich fand den irgendwie immer witzig: Nicht noch ein Teenie-Film! (2001) - IMDb


----------



## Lukecheater (2. Januar 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach, waren von Scary Movie auch nur Teil 1 und Teil 2 bedingt brauchbar - danach ging es rapide bergab und das zeigt sich auch in allen nachfolgenden Parodien.


 
Ich hab den vierten zwar nicht gesehen, aber haben den nicht die Zucker-Brüder gedreht? Das würde zumindest für mich mal auf eine gute Komödie hindeuten. 

Ich find es schade, dass es heute keine guten Slapstick-Komödien mehr gibt. Bevor ich in so einen Dreck gehen würde schau ich mir lieber zum 100. Mal Die nackte Kanone, Hot Shots! oder Eine unglaubliche Reise in einem verrückten Flugzeug an...


----------



## Oximoron12345 (2. Januar 2014)

Hot Shots und Space Balls......das waren noch Zeiten...


----------



## eXitus64 (2. Januar 2014)

Von den Machern von "Meine Frau, die Spataner und Ich" sagt ja schon alles. Der Film kann nur unterirdisch sein^^


----------



## battschack (4. Januar 2014)

ich weine fast vor lachen... gääähn
ned mal bekifft lustig warscheinlich.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Januar 2014)

Sind die Witzeschreiber bei solchen Filmen heute 3 Jahre alt? Da findet man hier im Forum ja einige Personen die lustiger sind und sicher lustigere Dialoge schreiben würden


----------



## Schalkmund (8. Januar 2014)

Also ich hab nur wegen der Nippel geklickt und bin auch nicht enttäuscht worden.


----------



## Cicero (10. Januar 2014)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Also ich hab nur wegen der Nippel geklickt und bin auch nicht enttäuscht worden.


 
Heute sinkt für Sie... das Niveau.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Februar 2014)

Tja der ganze FIlm besteht doch aus verpatzten Szenen. Also kann man eigentlich gar nichts verpatzen.


----------



## Enisra (8. Februar 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Tja der ganze FIlm besteht doch aus verpatzten Szenen. Also kann man eigentlich gar nichts verpatzen.


 
vielleicht auch das Streamen vom ganzen Film


----------



## Lukecheater (8. Februar 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Tja der ganze FIlm besteht doch aus verpatzten Szenen. Also kann man eigentlich gar nichts verpatzen.


 
Ich würde mal sagen der einzige Patzer der, dass dieser Film existiert


----------

